# !---IMPORTANT: Please Follow These Steps Before Posting---!



## Indoril Nerevar

Members,

Before posting your games problem, it is recommended that you run through the following First Steps. Many games problems are caused by simple things such as driver issues or out-of-date DirectX, so to save you some time and trouble, these common issues/tips/tricks have been listed here.


*1.* Check that your system meets the minimum required specs for the game. If it does not pass _every single aspect_, then there is a high likelihood that you will not be able to get the game to work. There are several online scanners you can use to check your system specs against game requirements, including System Requirements Lab (link below). Note that these scanners will have to download an ActiveX controller to your system - see their site and privacy policies for more info.​
*2.* Restart your computer. A lot of the smaller problems encountered are just glitches, and can be fixed by simply restarting your system.​
*3.* If you have any mods installed, remove them. If the problem disappears, you can put the mods back on one at a time to determine which one causes the issue.​
*4.* Check to make sure you don't have anything running in the background. Some common background problem-causers are: downloading, wireless network connection, internet connection, instant messaging, and antivirus scanning. There are many others, but these are the most common. You can check your running applications and processes in the Task Manager, by pressing Ctrl + Alt + Del. Have a look at what's there, and end any tasks which aren't required. Also check the system tray (right hand side of the taskbar), and close any programs which aren't absolutely necessary.​
*5.* Update your DirectX to the latest available version. Microsoft release a new version of DirectX every couple of months. This means that you can have "DirectX 10" and yet not have the latest version. Keeping your DirectX up-to-date helps eliminate conflicts, as well as helping your games run as well as possible. The latest version of DirectX is available for free download below.​
*6.* Update your video card and sound card drivers. If you all ready have the latest drivers, uninstall and reinstall them, as drivers can quite easily become corrupted. There are some very important points to note about the latest video card drivers - for more info and links for driver downloads, see below.​
*7.* Update the game with the latest patch. You are probably not the first to encounter the specific problem you are having, so the game manufacturers may all ready have provided a fix for it. Some games require more than one patch to be applied, so make sure you follow the instructions carefully. Patches are usually found in the Support or Downloads section on the game's website. If the problems began shortly after installing a patch, then remove it by performing Step 9.​
*8.* Check the game CD or DVD for scratches, and test it in another computer. This mainly applies to problems during installation, but can also be an issue during play. CD's and DVD's can be scratched or marked quite easily, and the smallest scratch can cause big problems.​
*9.* Reinstall the game. Often, game files become corrupted during installation or play, and all that is needed to fix the problem is a reinstall. This may be tricky or annoying to do in some cases (Half-Life 2, for example), but it is still an important step. Using a program such as Revo Uninstaller (link below) will ensure that the game is removed properly and nothing is left behind, which will make the reinstall more effective.​
*10.* If, after running through each of the above steps, you are still having the problem, then post your issue in the appropriate section, *along with your full system specs* (see the link below for info on posting system specs) and a list of the games which have the problem, and *indicate that you have run through these steps*. Someone will take a look at your thread as soon as possible.​


*Information and Downloads:*


Latest DirectX - here.


NVIDIA Drivers thread – here.


ATI Drivers thread - here.


System Specs thread – here.


System Requirements Lab - here.


YouGamers Game-o-Meter - here.


Revo Uninstaller - here.


----------

